# Cup Holder / Tray.



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Found this some time ago but cannot remember where from or who the supplier is, any ideas?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Saw them at the Tabley Northern show but a ridiculous price. Can't remember which stall it was


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

No idea, but it's exactly what I want!
Lesley


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe it's the same company that does the plastic mirror guards,


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yep that was them! I think it was around £60  having a Giraffe


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Last year at Malvern Weston show,I think they were around £40.00. 
Quality was a bit poor.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Yer it is the mirror guard man


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok thanks who is the mirror guard man i thought it was outdoorbits that were advertising the mirror guards.

Paddy.


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Mirror gard man,is the guy who makes them,he is at most shows.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Paddy7 type in mirror guards he will come up, nice guy met him in the nec show, they looked ok but don't think they worth the money, 
Eddie.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Paddy7 said:


> Ok thanks who is the mirror guard man i thought it was outdoorbits that were advertising the mirror guards.
> 
> Paddy.


Just to clear up any confusion, Mirror Guards (tm) are made and sold by http://www.mirrorguard.co.uk/contactus.html Outdoorbits, afaik, were been duped into selling an inferior product by another company who's copied Mirror Guard.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Before going any further try http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=cup+holders+for+motorhomes&FORM=HDRSC2 there is quite a choice.

Alan


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

thought these looked interesting, but maybe not what you are after?

https://www.facebook.com/MuggiMoments

http://muggi.co.uk/

Was it driving cab specific? In any case anyone got any experience of these?


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Did anybody buy one of these tray/ top for your glove box. I can't find it on eBay or the mirror guard man!

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes
Useless
They demonstrate it on a removed glovebox but when it's in a real vehicle the overhang of the dash board limits access to put cups in or out. Won't hold proper cups just Costa coffee type.


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hello*

It is myself that make the dash tray / cup holder.

Regards
Paul
Mirrorguard Ltd


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought one at Peterborough and luckily quickly returned it.
My van is 2008 so nothing unusual but the cup holders do not support normal cups/mugs as the bases are too small for anything but a costa coffee paper cup or a china tea cup. It would be worthwhile doing a MK II that serves other than white van man. Anything tall also collides with the overhang of the switch cluster.
I thought the reduced price of £38 bearable but not when it doesn't work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Yep that was them! I think it was around £60  having a Giraffe


Looks like you have another project there Andy  

I might even give it a coat of looking at and cantilever it out a bit further, I have a few bits of ply I can press into service, I'm more into function for something like that, so long as it works I can play with appearance later and Liz likes to have a brew up front in the morning.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

We use a laptray on top of the dashboard. The soft cushion moulds to the top of the dashboard very easily and when not in use it sits behind the passenger seat.

Something like one:

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...18.5&ei=_mNfU5GHLoHgOviEgJgC&ved=0CJACEKYrMA8

Dave


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep-mirror guard man. If you buy the mirror guards and tray the price was £150. Spoke to him at Harrogate show. I wanted a tray for a 2013 Ducato but was told it wouldn't fit. He was having a word with his supplier and was going to alter the tray slightly but I don't know if he's sorted it yet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well that was easy, I was bored and this gave me something to do, and I'll take it away next week use it then come back and make a better one, this is just a template to get the measurements right, as you can see it's very rough, and will need to made a bit different, but it stays put quite well and is easily lifted out, on the next one I'll make a tag on the back to engage with the bin lock so it's a more stable, and a low rim of some sort around the front edge to stop a pen rolling off etc.

It only sticks out about 25mm beyond the front of the bin, so not too obtrusive, but as you can see takes a huge mug, CD for scale.

If Mirrorman want to copy it I won't mind too much  

Andys will be much nicer than mine (I hope)  

Right proper jobs to do now, postie has just been.

pics of the rough template


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I painted it and it doesn't look too bad for a bodge, and it's rock solid too, I reckon it'd keep Liz's tea in place while driving with some of that rubbery matting stuff, whatever it's made from.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Excellent matey 8) 
I'll buy one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sold  

When I made it there were no seats in, now it's too big to get past, but it is very use for ljnchonv up front as I tend to do.


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Kev

That's excellent.

I looked at the mirrorguard one last year but couldn't bring myself to pay so much for it.

I like the look of your idea, and think with one of the muggi cup holders (which I've already got) fixed to it that would do us.

Now to raid the OHs wood supply!!


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Perfect little job for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

You inspired me. Been added to my jobs list. Fancy sharing the template?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It really is impressive Kev :thumbup: I have more free time coming up so maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unlike Peter I don't have the ability to help in a material way, but any other way I can help I'm happy to do, it's my way of saying thanks to the whole of the forum for the help I've received in the past, including help from Peter too a couple of times to jobs I may not have otherwise been able to do.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you put a smear of clear silicone sealant round the bottom rim of mugs, they become non-slip.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

This is my trial cup holder. Aesthetically pleasing it aint, but it serves the purpose for now.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tugboat said:


> If you put a smear of clear silicone sealant round the bottom rim of mugs, they become non-slip.


I tried that.
If you see a motorhome driving round with two coffee mugs stuck on the roof......... :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> *"tugboat"*This is my trial cup holder. Aesthetically pleasing it aint, but it serves the purpose for now.


I have two of those, but took the top clampy bit off so we could get a big mug on it for Liz, and I also attacked the base to make a the slots wider, ours came from here they're very robust, 4 screw fixing..


----------

